# Enter first time to UAE after passport renewal from India



## shameerpv (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi All,

I am currently in India . I got a job offer from Abu Dhabi and received valid work-entry visa from employer. But now I realized that my passport is stamped with ECR so I cant goto UAE without emigration clearance . 

One option to get ECNR stamp is renewal of my passport . But after renewal I might get a new passport number . My visa issued with my current passport number. Will it be a problem to enter to UAE ? 

Travel agents saying I can enter by keeping 2 passports with me (old & new) . But company HR saying that is not possible. I am really confused .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

A lot of people have their resident visa in the older passport but use a new passport to travel with the old one carried along (and my wife has done this). UAE allows this. 

From your post not clear whether you already have the visa pasted in your passport, or you have just received the pink colored entry permit. If it is just the entry permit (And you need to finish the visa process by getting a medical done and getting the visa pasted in your passport) then it might be more complicated. Worth a call to the UAE embassy.


----------



## shameerpv (Mar 16, 2015)

rsinner said:


> A lot of people have their resident visa in the older passport but use a new passport to travel with the old one carried along (and my wife has done this). UAE allows this.
> 
> From your post not clear whether you already have the visa pasted in your passport, or you have just received the pink colored entry permit. If it is just the entry permit (And you need to finish the visa process by getting a medical done and getting the visa pasted in your passport) then it might be more complicated. Worth a call to the UAE embassy.


NOthing is pasted in my passport yet. I just received an entry permit visa and need to complete visa process (medical etc. ) after reaching there


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

shameerpv said:


> NOthing is pasted in my passport yet. I just received an entry permit visa and need to complete visa process (medical etc. ) after reaching there


Call the UAE embassy.
Also, double check whether you need to re-issue the passport. These days passports need to be re-issued for most things, but back in the day I got my ECR status deleted in the same passport.

Also, if it is ECR, maybe you schould get the EC done (no idea on the process, but perhaps easier than getting a new passport) and then come to UAE etc and then get the non ECR passport.

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/faqServicesAvailable


----------



## allenalvares (Aug 24, 2015)

*Allen*

Hi,

I am having the same issue. How did you manage?


----------



## akshay2131 (Aug 1, 2016)

shameerpv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently in India . I got a job offer from Abu Dhabi and received valid work-entry visa from employer. But now I realized that my passport is stamped with ECR so I cant goto UAE without emigration clearance .
> 
> ...


Hi, could you figure this out, i have the same issue


----------

